# Swedish: kvarting



## Södertjej

Jag vet inte vad en kvarting är, vin på kartong kanske? 

Dessutom förstår jag inte hur en bag-in-box kan vara "lite finare", det är ju dåligt vin som säljs så här. Hela meningen: 

Den ena sidan ville ha en lite finare bag-in-box till någon middasgäst, den andra letade efter en kvarting starksprit till kvällens krökarfest

Tack för era förslag.


----------



## hanne

http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kvarting

Kan det ikke være en bag-in-box som er lidt finere end en anden bag-in-box? Selv inden for dårlig vin er der vel forskelle


----------



## Södertjej

Typiskt! Man ska ju kolla allt på Wiki först. Tusen tack, Hanne.

Angående bag-in-box, vet jag inte, fint och bag-in-box kan helt enkelt inte funka, men det tycker jag kanske bara för att jag bor i Spanien och det finns "fina" sådana i Sverige.


----------



## cocuyo

En kvarting är en liten flaska brännvin. Och en bag-in-box är definitivt inte en kvarting.


----------



## jonquiliser

Bag-in-box är lådvin alltså? Här säljs nog en massa viner på låda, också "finare" (men antagligen inte de dyraste sorterna) - helt enkelt for att det är behändigt. Lådvin är inte riktigt samma som tetrapack (fast flera börjar finnas som tetrapack också - men ändå inte "bara" matlagnings- eller billighetsviner.)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Ja, bag-in-box/lådvin är omåttligt populärt i Sverige, och en del av dem är faktiskt helt OK. Med "finare" lådvin menas nog de dyrare sorterna. Naturligtvis kan de inte mäta sig med årgångsviner från de klassiska distrikten, som bara säljs på flaska, men om nu Svensson ska ha party och inte kan stava till Rioja, så blir det Chill Out! istället!


----------



## cocuyo

OT:
Lådan är i mitt tycke en väldigt bra förpackning för vin, eftersom man kan öppna den och ta lite och sedan förvara resten utan att det surnar, eftersom ingen luft kommer till; därför är det engelska uttrycket bag-in-box tydligare om att tala om vad det egentligen är. 

Lådan har inuti sig en mjuk plastbehållare som nertill har en kran. När man öppnar den plockar man fram kranen, som sedan kan användas för att tappa upp så mycket som man vill ha, medan resten sparas utan lufttilträde, eftersom "påsen" skrumpnar och anpassar volymen när man tappar ur och ingen luft kommer in. På så sätt kan den vara ekonomisk genom att man köper en större mängd än man förbrukar vid ett tillfälle, men ändå ingenting förfars.


----------



## Södertjej

Ok, nu förstår jag. Billigt vin som ska se lite dyrare ut än vin på kartong. Tack ska ni ha!


----------



## Lugubert

Södertjej said:


> Ok, nu förstår jag. Billigt vin som ska se lite dyrare ut än vin på kartong. Tack ska ni ha!


Men lådan är ju också en kartong... Tanken är nog som Wilma skrev att de inte är ute efter billigaste spanska lådan för 147 kr utan snarare uppåt australiensiska Lindeman för 278 (3 liter vardera).


----------



## Södertjej

Om jag fattat rätt så är bag-in-box något finare än vin på kartong, så här. Matlagningsvin kallas det här, förresten, dvs, inte tillräckligt gott att dricka.


----------



## Lugubert

Södertjej said:


> Om jag fattat rätt så är bag-in-box något finare än vin på kartong, så här. Matlagningsvin kallas det här, förresten, dvs, inte tillräckligt gott att dricka.


Aha! Med "kartong" menar du (tror jag) Tetra Brik och liknande, som i katalogen anges som "papp"! Jag går inte igenom hela katalogen, men dyker ned på "Lätt & avrundat halvtorrt vitt vin", som jag tror är bra matlagningsviner för t.ex. fisk. De tre billigaste (per liter) står som box, d.v.s BiB = kartonger med innerpåse. Sen kommer två pappviner, en flaska, papp igen, och de nio minst billiga är på flaska.

Men för rosé är de tre billigaste (av 22) i papp, så om bag-in-boxkartonger mot pappkartonger stämmer det säker generellt att papp är billigare. Om de sen alltid är mindre fina är förstås en helt annan fråga.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

I exempelmeningen har vi ju en klar kulturell kontrast: personen som bara vill dricka för att bli full kontra Svensson som skall ha middagsgäster. Svensson väljer nog lådvin framför vin på flaska för att det ser 'mycket' ut, lådan innehåller ju normalt 3 liter, vilket blir fyra standardflaskor. Om han inte är en extrem traditionalist som anser att fint vin bara kan köpas i flaska, så duger lådvinet fint till middagsbjudningen. 

Vin i pappförpackning typ Tetra Brik med 0,75/1 liter i är inte tillräckligt fint för bjudning, kan möjligen duga till vardags om man är fattig och tvunget vill ha vin till maten. Tyvärr måste ju allt drickas upp samma dag, för man kan ju inte stänga en Tetra Brik när den väl är öppnad...

Således är vin på Tetra Brik minst 'fint', sen kommer billigt vin på flaska (typ 50 kr/flaskan), sen lådvin och 'finast' blir ju de dyrare vinerna på flaska från kända distrikt eller exklusiva slottsviner som kostar skjortan och som bara 'vin-aficionados' hört talas om...


----------

